# H R Nicholson bottles



## johnfitzgerald (Oct 12, 2012)

Can anyone tellme if these bottles are worth anything?  They all are marked H R Nicholson Baltimore, MD.  I see the Nichol Kolas are desireable based on some posts on here. There are 2 of the Nichol Kolas, Lemo-nizer,Ritzy Orange,Apple nick. The one just marked "Product of the H R Nicholson Co Balt 15 MD" may be a possibly a test bottle?
 Also have a crate for Nichol Kola, a crate for the Test bottle. 
 Thanks for any info or help.
 John


----------



## epackage (Oct 12, 2012)

The only one that was recently for sale on Ebay was the Nichol Cola and it didn't sell at $9.99, I have no clue on the others, hopefully the acl crowd is more help. Good luck...Jim


----------



## bottlingco (Oct 12, 2012)

I would be interested in the Apple Chick and the H.R. Nicholson bottle.  Let me know if you want to part with them.
 ~bottlingco


----------



## Eric (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd also be interested in the Nicholson bottle  ( Nichol Kola Company bottle) and the Nichol Kola Bottle.. let me know what you want.
 those are what I collect thanks!
 Anything you have Nichol Kola .. I'll buy!

 thanks...


----------



## Eric (Oct 12, 2012)

the H R Nicholson bottle was for flavor sodas I believe the NK was their cola line...

 I sent you a PM message give me a call.. thanks


----------



## johnfitzgerald (Oct 13, 2012)

I am still looking to find out if anyone can give me some help on value on these bottles. I have had a number of PMs in regards to buying them. I read there is a reference book or price guide for ACLs on some threads on this forum. Are my bottles refernced in the guide?
 I plan to sell them buti needmore info before I do.


----------



## Eric (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't know if the ACL book that Sodapop Bob has, has prices in it.. I sent you an email the Nichol Kola bottle can bring $10+- 
 The HR Nicholson I have (same as yours) I paid around $12 for .. The others I don't know... They're from the same company so I'd be
 interested in one each at least...
 If you have a 6 cent Nichol Kola bottle those bring $90-100 if in near mint shape. I know NK bottle larger than the 12 oz
 like the pint bottles can also bring around $100+... again if near mint shape.... again the 7, 10, 12 oz $10-15 on adverage...
  they pop up on ebay a lot... 
 This company was a syrup/concentrate company... mostly sold these flavors to other bottlers around the country and in Canada
 (example SPUR was Nichol Kola)... email me, send me a PM, I'm interested in all that stuff... that's what I collect.

 Adding: bottles also depends on city.. some here like different cities and are harder to find.... then you can be around $20+...
 Or like the 6 cent bottle.. I think I said Tennesse but may be from North Carolina... it will have the 6cent in the circle instead of the 5cent... then they dropped the 5 cent altogether and went to the Amercia's Taste Sensation. the 6 cent is the rare one. around $100+- depending on condition...

 Sure others can chime in on maybe what they see at shows... hope this helps.


----------



## epackage (Oct 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Eric
> 
> Don't know if the ACL book that Sodapop Bob has, has prices in it..


 None of these bottles are in the ACL Soda book, therefore there are no prices...


----------



## Eric (Oct 13, 2012)

Petretti's Soda Pop book has the Nichol Kola at $5 so books are not reliable I guess anyway...
 These were probably local bottles to that area.. like The Herman's Clown logo bottle here In Missouri... a flavor soda
 bottle the Pepsi company put out here in New Haven Missouri.


----------



## johnfitzgerald (Oct 14, 2012)

The Nichol kola bottle doesnt have a city on it. I live near Baltimore and these came from the Baltimore warehouse. I also have one of these signs in a frame. It is for sale also. How much are wood cases fetching?


----------



## Eric (Oct 14, 2012)

I have that sign.. don't have smaller one yet...
 I have 3 crates.. I paid $20, $15 and around $25.. 
 Seen some higher... again depends on city and condition...
 I paid $100 for the paper carrier and 6 nice bottles (plus shipping)


----------



## Eric (Oct 14, 2012)

bottle display $125 at Chicago show a couple years ago...


----------



## Eric (Oct 14, 2012)

cooler, 2 crates and bottles....


----------



## Eric (Oct 14, 2012)

And my best bottle find.. 13 off of ebay..


----------



## johnfitzgerald (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like you have a great collection Eric!!


----------



## Eric (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks... some is from the help of this site and members here.. I got my first crate from here and several bottles...
 there are some great folks here and some amazing bottle collections... this has become my main focus... some
 brands like Coke and Pepsi can get crazy money... Most I have are the common Cokes and Pepsi...
 Then this little brand is fun to hunt... and since it wasn't bottled near here... I don't spend as much money which the wife likes! 

 I missed out on the company clean out which was around 2007 when the family (3 generations) sold out.. I talked with a couple employees..
 she said there were stacks of bottle and boxes of caps all never used and she remembers seeing coolers like mine.... all hauled off! 
 She said there were even clocks in the building in the hallways... would love to get hold of one of those...


----------



## LC (Oct 14, 2012)

There was a fellow here the other day and pulled one of those rectangular Nichol signs out of the back seat of his car to show me , thought he had something scarce . I believe it was the one that there are so many of them floating around .


----------



## Eric (Oct 14, 2012)

Those signs came from the 1980s Railcar clean out behind the building.... there's a story in Soda Spectrum about that.... thousands of those signs...


----------



## LC (Oct 14, 2012)

I have read something similar to that here on the forum I believe . The sign looks pretty old to look at it . The guy was trying to trade it to me plus boot for a Hires root beer sign I have .


----------



## johnfitzgerald (Oct 14, 2012)

The 2007 warehouse cleanout you mentioned, Was that the one in Baltimore?.


----------



## Eric (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes... A employee I found and talked with said she remembers a warehouse full of the older items like bottles, cases of caps, and coolers,etc....
 She even said the original pot belly stove was still there that was used in the very early days that kept the place warm...
 So sad to hear...this was a small family company and they held onto everything... the 3rd generation sold the company off and the
 new company came in and cleaned house...
 I would have come and cleaned out for FREE![]


----------

